# freelancer lan server



## wullebab (Aug 11, 2009)

hi I have tried to start up a lan server on my pc but when I start the game and go to multiplayer, lan and I have found my game it says i can't connect to it 
what do i do

hope someone cam help me!!!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forums!

Can you first tell us what the game is?


----------



## wullebab (Aug 11, 2009)

it says in the title its freelancer


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, ok, sorry I missed that.

What's the exact error message you get? Is it just "Cannot connect" or is there more to it?

Also, which OS are you using this on? Windows 7 or XP?


----------



## wullebab (Aug 11, 2009)

its on both and i can see the lan server i made when i come in the game but i cant connect to it it cons with the error that says something about the server is down or my net is down


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

This is a fairly old game, try running the game in compatibility mode with an older OS.

To do this, right click the executable file, click properties, select the compatibility tab, tick "Run in compatibility mode", Select an older Operating System.


----------



## wullebab (Aug 11, 2009)

i know but i can go on the internet and there is no problem login on


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ports need to be open to host a Freelancer server. 
What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## wullebab (Aug 11, 2009)

i dont know my modem i am using broadband from tdc and my router is an engenius_gateway


----------



## wullebab (Aug 11, 2009)

*freelancer web*

my brother wants to play freelancer too but he cant log on any server on the net he is using vista


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is a guide to open the ports for Freelancer.
Note: The ports can only be open to *one* network computer/device.


----------

